# Amazon Prime and WatchEspn support



## WalkingSoma (Jun 18, 2014)

pretty please....


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You are asking the wrong people. Ask the app writers.


----------



## WalkingSoma (Jun 18, 2014)

Fair enough, but is there a forum for app requests? I took the description of this main thread to mean general suggestions/requests.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

No, totally fine to suggest it. Unless those other companies are watching here, or talk with Tivo regularly, they don't know of the request. Reaching them directly is more impactful.


----------

